# BC, Canada



## Galaxy13Gecko (Dec 6, 2014)

I live in BC Canada, near Vancouver (lower mainland)

I am looking for a pair pf rats. High preference to them being babies or very young.

Would prefer girls and would like another pair of dumbos

I love unique looking markings and love blues. 

Please let me know via post or private message if you know of any ratteries or anyone with a litter


----------



## Galaxy13Gecko (Dec 6, 2014)

Anyone?


----------

